# Digitalizacion de lineas ADSL



## Polte I

Bueno, gente....este es mi primer post....

Mi pregunta esta apuntada a ver si alguien entendido en el tema me puede responder exactamente, que es la digitalizacion de una linea (vease adsl), para que sirve, y como se hace...

Desde ya muchas gracias

Salu2


----------



## ANGEL TEMP

Si lo que quieres es saber como funciona el ADSL
http://www.ayuda-internet.net/tutoriales/manu-adsl/manu-adsl.html

En resumen ADSL es un servicio para dar voz y datos pun un unico par de cobre.

Del ancho de banda de la linea telefonica, se reserva una parte pequeña para dar el servicio de voz y el resto se usa para datos. Como se consigue transmitir los datos por una linea; pues con un modem. ¿qué diferencia un modem normal 56k,   de los modems ADSL?. Que el ADSL usa mucha más portadoras (unas 52 portadoras para transmitir la información, con filtros adaptativos a la frecuencia y condiciones de la línea). Así consiguen mayor información transmitida, junto con una efeciente compresión de datos. Espero que te sirva de algo,


----------



## icarus

Yo no le veo sentido digitalizar la linea ,creo que es un curro de telefonica,dicen que es para eliminar ruidos.El modem transformadorrma una señal digital en una analogica y viceversa,entonces si digitalizan la linea ,no tiene sentido comprar o colocar un modem ya que yo estaria transmitiendo datos en forma digital y recibiria datos de igual forma,entonces para que curran con ese tema ,aparte te cobran por digitalizar la linea y se hace una sola vez.


----------



## ANGEL TEMP

No se digitaliza la linea, ésta es un portador, lo que se digitaliza es el bucle de abonado. Veamos este rollo que es. Si tu sólo quieres hablar con otra persona, con un simple teléfono te apañas y la compañía telefónica te pone un par de hilos en tu casa y ya está. Todo analógico y funciona perfectamente. Pero llegó el ordenador y sus bits, y la gente no solo quería jugar al solitario, sino que también quería intercambiar datos con otros amiguetes y salieron los modems que adaptaban señales digitales (ordenador) a señales analógicas para poder enviarlas por la linea de teléfono. La compañia no te cobra por ello, pues es la misma linea analógica que la de un teléfono normal. El módem daba 56k, pero la gente quiere más ancho de banda. Es entonces cuando se decide digitalizar el bucle de abonado ¿cómo?. Primero con la RDSI (red digital de servicios integrados) y posteriormente con ADSL (linea de abonado digital asimetrica). Debeis entender que pare que esto funcione debe haber un equipo en cliente y otro en central. No dejan de ser sofisticados "modems". Los datos en ambos estremos son digitales y es ésto lo que se llama "bucle digital". La compañia te cobra la inversión que hace en adaptar (compra, instalación ) de nuevos equipos en sus centrales para darte el nuevo servicio. Espero que este rollo te sirva de ayuda. Un saludo,


----------



## icarus

Gacias ANGEL TEMP me ha quedado un poco mas claro el panorama.Saludos


----------



## icarus

ANGEL TEMP ya que estas ,me podrias explicar el tema de las portadoras?


----------



## dolbyy1978

igualmemte me parece exesivo el costo aquí en Argentina, no deja de ser un "curro". En síntesis Polte 1, lo que dice Angel Temp es correcto pero no deja de ser un curro..., podrian agregar todo lo que explica nuestro amigo en el abono de Internet y no encajarte un item aparte en la factura. Ademas ese sofisticado modem es una mísera placa del lado de la central conectada a un router o un equipo de trasmision SDH apoyado sobre una mesita lleno de tierra(lo digo con conocimiento de causa), si yo pagara ADSL durante 10 años es probable que termine costeando la inversión hecha por la compañia para todos mis vecinos abonados y conectados a la misma central.


----------



## dal35

Me imagino que la señal de datos que viaja por la linea telefonica obviamente al ser datos es digital, pero debe estar modulada en FSK otro tipo de modulacion digital, ya que los filtros "spliteer" separan la señal en frecuencias y estas deben ser analogicas, estas frecuencias son las portadoras a las que refiere angel, en fin , me gustaria saber que modulacion emplea el modem ADSL para comunicarse con la otra terminal de datos que esta en la central.


----------

